# Curb Weight?



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

this may seem like a stupid question. . . but here it goes, cuz i haven't been able to find an answer 

the spec V 05 says that the curb weight is ~2700 lbs
but on the sticker in the inside of the door frame, the GWR? weight is 3750 lbs

wtf? can someone explain the differences

my guess is curb weight is the weight of the car frame and panels
and the GWR? weight is the total, with engine, fluids, etc. 

oh well. . .


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the 3750 sticker is wrong...our cars are light. awd cars dont even weigh that much. iirc the first figure is more accurate.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

NickZac said:


> the 3750 sticker is wrong...our cars are light. awd cars dont even weigh that much. iirc the first figure is more accurate.


Gross Vehicle Weight Ratio is the MAX FULL WEIGHT of the car.


this means with 5 passengers cargo engine gas oil... that the car should not exceed 3750 lbs. Infact it goes further to split the weights into Front and Rear that way the consumer knows what the max allowed weight is in the trunk area before the rear tires are touching the fenders. .. this keeps retards from putting pallets of dog food into their trunk. 

Curb weight is usually a measurement of the car by itself with not fluids in it. 

neither is particularly accurate. 

want accurate?

get your car cornerweighted


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SR20dee said:


> Gross Vehicle Weight Ratio is the MAX FULL WEIGHT of the car.
> 
> 
> this means with 5 passengers cargo engine gas oil... that the car should not exceed 3750 lbs. Infact it goes further to split the weights into Front and Rear that way the consumer knows what the max allowed weight is in the trunk area before the rear tires are touching the fenders. .. this keeps retards from putting pallets of dog food into their trunk.
> ...


3750? If all of your passangers weighed 200 lbs maybe...


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

SR20dee said:


> Gross Vehicle Weight Ratio is the MAX FULL WEIGHT of the car.


thanks SR20dee for the reassurance about that curb weight. . .


----------

